# [HULU PLUS FIX] Doesnt require the need of Tit backup



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello,

I tested this on the TF101 running 3.2

http://www.mediafire.com/?od32l3735cj9o50

It also works on the thunderbolt.

Feel free to test on other devices. and report.


----------



## ryanf (Jul 31, 2011)

this is a .tar file. Do we have to odin it or open it and flash thru recovery ? I have never odined on my transformer, but that is all i have ever done with .tar files.


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

No, this is for linux or OSX. I have not made an update.zip yet for clockwork.

You need to tar-xvvf it and then chmod 755 fixhulu.sh and then run fixhulu.sh

An update will be coming soon.


----------



## ryanf (Jul 31, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> No, this is for linux or OSX. I have not made an update.zip yet for clockwork.
> 
> You need to tar-xvvf it and then chmod 755 fixhulu.sh and then run fixhulu.sh
> 
> An update will be coming soon.


Thanks. I will wait for the update.


----------



## 0mie (Jul 23, 2011)

When can we expect an update.zip? This is to run the Hulu Plus app, right? Not the browser hack?

edit: figured it out, got the app working fine on my Transformer


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

I got this working fine (nice script btw!  ) but if I reboot afterward and try to open Hulu, the app just FCs. I can connect to ADB and run the script again and it'll work, but only up until a reboot. Any ideas?


----------

